# Daten an iFrame übergeben und dort mit php weiter verarbein



## lupoTirol (18. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin ein absoluter Java Anfänger.

Nun zu meinem Problem welches mich schon seit Stunden beschäftigt.

Ich habe in einem Formular ein iFrame (Name: frameVermieter).
In diesem werden die entsprechenden Daten mit php aus eiener mySQL Datenbank abgefragt.

Jetz gibt es in dem Formular ein Textfeld (Name: sucheVermieter) in welchen ich die Namen 
der gesuchten Vermieter eingebe. Das Feld hat folgende Funktion: onKeyup="javasriptarent.frameVermieter.location.reload()"

Das reload von iFrame funktioniert auch gut.
Habe jetz nur absolut keine Ahnung wie ich den Inhalt des Texfeldes(sucheVermieter) 
an das iFrame übergeb, und dort in php verwenden kann.


Bitte helft jemand einem verzweifelten anfänger.

Herzlichen Dank
Lupo


----------



## The_S (18. Dez 2006)

Du bist hier in einem Java Forum, das hat überhaupt nichts mti JavaScript zu tun :roll:

Ist der Inhalt deines Textfeldes eine URL, oder soll genau dieser Text  in deinem iframe dargestellt werden?


----------



## lupoTirol (18. Dez 2006)

<<<Du bist hier in einem Java Forum, das hat überhaupt nichts mti JavaScript zu tun>>>
 OK sorry!

Es soll genau der Inhalt des Textfeldes übergebn werden, da ich damit die Namen selectiere!

Danke!


----------

